# 29er lug to lug dimensions



## kdes24 (Nov 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have access to a Muhle dealer to try before buying. Can someone tell me the lug to lug distance (not the lug width) of both the 37m and 42mm 29er.

thanks

Kev


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hi Kev,

It appears the watch dimensions are

Model : M1-25-21 29ER MID-SIZE
36.5 x 41.5 x 10 mm

Model: M1-25-31 29ER BIG 
42.5 x 48 x 12 mm

Forum sponsor Page and Cooper in London is a Mühle Glashütte authorized dealer.

I hope that helps.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## baaart (Aug 29, 2014)

Lug-to-lug of the 29er big is indeed 48mm


----------

